# CO claims original IELTS report as bogus !!!



## radhika (Dec 2, 2011)

My friend applied for visa 190 with NSW SS. He got the invitation and submitted all docs. He recently gets an email from CO saying the IELTS report is fake, since the photo in the IELTS and the passport are not matching. 

My friend appeared for IELTS tests with me. The report is original and not fake. But we don't know how to reply for this and what are the proofs to provide that it is not fake? 

Please help us.



> On DD MONTH(EDITED by me) 2013, an investigation by the Department found that there are indications that the
> person shown in your passport is not the same person as the person shown on the IELTS test
> report form. The report found the following dissimilarities between the photographs:
> ● The shape and size of the ears;
> ...


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

radhika said:


> My friend applied for visa 190 with NSW SS. He got the invitation and submitted all docs. He recently gets an email from CO saying the IELTS report is fake, since the photo in the IELTS and the passport are not matching.
> 
> My friend appeared for IELTS tests with me. The report is original and not fake. But we don't know how to reply for this and what are the proofs to provide that it is not fake?
> 
> Please help us.


How long did it take for the CO to comment on the bogus document? Is it upon CO allocation?

Will you testify that your friend is really on the IELTS photo?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

radhika said:


> My friend applied for visa 190 with NSW SS. He got the invitation and submitted all docs. He recently gets an email from CO saying the IELTS report is fake, since the photo in the IELTS and the passport are not matching.
> 
> My friend appeared for IELTS tests with me. The report is original and not fake. But we don't know how to reply for this and what are the proofs to provide that it is not fake?
> 
> Please help us.


Which state did he appear from ?


----------



## radhika (Dec 2, 2011)

Goran,

I swear that it is original. He is very upset, that's why I post it on his behalf. CO is allocated a week ago. 

noobrex,

He took it in IDP Chennai. 

I appreciate any help in this regard.


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

radhika said:


> Goran,
> 
> I swear that it is original. He is very upset, that's why I post it on his behalf. CO is allocated a week ago.
> 
> ...


I think your friend needs to provide more ID picture to justify his looks


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

radhika said:


> Goran,
> 
> I swear that it is original. He is very upset, that's why I post it on his behalf. CO is allocated a week ago.
> 
> ...


not sure, i think you should check with any good agent to take up the case. As the passport photo might be very old and human face changes a lot.

Also, refile the IELTS exam as well.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2013)

They use biometric equipment to verify such things when there are doubts as unless he's had his face smashed up the structure would be the same even if the outside has aged.

Sending photos to the CO or offering to appear at the nearest high commission to verify identity and looks could be requested from CO. 

but its not good to try and commit visa fraud. Part of the reason many people in certain parts of the world are subjected to such lengthy and intrusive security checks.


----------



## radhika (Dec 2, 2011)

_shel,

Thanks. I don't know how do they conclude the photos are different. 

My friend appeared three times for IELTS. We plan to send other two IELTS reports also to prove that he only writes them. I will also add your suggestion of appearing before High Commission. Marriage photographs, family photographs can also be sent. Since PCC has his photo, we will also request them to check it.

We are going to provide as much proof as possible, since he has only provided genuine IELTS report. 

Any other help or suggestions are highly appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2013)

The other ilets tests may help along with other photos some taken near the date the passport photo was taken, some from now and a couple from in between. Get it done asap and courier them to co so they can see the originals, with return postage paid to ensure you get the important ones back.


----------



## ahmed84 (Apr 3, 2013)

IELTS exam centers take finger prints as well so why don't they match your friend's finger prins to the one recorded by the exam center?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

radhika said:


> _shel,
> 
> Thanks. I don't know how do they conclude the photos are different.
> 
> ...


You forgot, I think the best evidence would be the finger imprint that they take, that would prove everything.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

radhika said:


> _shel,
> 
> Thanks. I don't know how do they conclude the photos are different.
> 
> ...


Finger imprint, dont forget about that, it should prove everything. Go to IDP get it done.


----------



## radhika (Dec 2, 2011)

ahmed84 & noobrex,

Thanks for your suggestion. But I don't know how to do this. How to ask the IDP to provide the finger imprints to CO and how the CO will cross check it with my friend's finger imprints ? Please help me on how to get it done. 

Once again, my hearty thanks to you.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

radhika said:


> ahmed84 & noobrex,
> 
> Thanks for your suggestion. But I don't know how to do this. How to ask the IDP to provide the finger imprints to CO and how the CO will cross check it with my friend's finger imprints ? Please help me on how to get it done.
> 
> Once again, my hearty thanks to you.


Write to CO and they have their means to communicate and confirm the data from IDP.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

ahmed84 said:


> IELTS exam centers take finger prints as well so why don't they match your friend's finger prins to the one recorded by the exam center?


I did not get any finger prints taken when I took my IELTS exam.

Like Shel said, DIAC uses proven technologies to scan images and confirm identity. If the technology suggested that the two images are not of the same person - the chances of that being so are very high. Admittedly, there maybe some error. The onus is now on the applicant to prove that its an error.

You vouch for your friend that he is the one on the photograph (IELTS), but could it be that he is not the one on the passport and that his passport may be bogus - it happens.

In addition to providing additional photographs around the time of IELTS and others around time of passport your friend should investigate possible causes for the changes noted by CO. These may include, accidents that significantly altered facial feature, debilitating diseases affecting the same, gross weight loss or gain, etc. Any of these if they ocurred, should be supported by third party verifiable information, e.g medical reports, police reports, etc.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

look for - IELTS | Institutions - Verifying test results on the IELTS website. 

CO must have verified the results from IELTS it self. Anyhow you can check with them and they can also help your case.


----------



## radhika (Dec 2, 2011)

noobrex, 

Thanks once again. We will check with IDP. We will also offer CO to provide the finger imprints in Australian high commission. 

tenten,

His passport is authentic. He travelled abroad with this passport. But he took the passport a couple of years back, when we needed to provide passport size photographs by ourself. Nowadays they take photo in the passport seva kendra. But I don't find any difference, if I compare the passport and IELTS report with the naked eye.


----------



## ahmed84 (Apr 3, 2013)

tenten said:


> I did not get any finger prints taken when I took my IELTS exam.


That's weird. They do take finger prints in IETLS centers in our area. I thought it is the same all over the world.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

I don't remember having to take fingerprints for the IELTS (I took mine in new york)
The only exams that use biometrics around here are the graduate exams (gmat, etc) - they use a strange palm and wrist scanner device


----------



## radhika (Dec 2, 2011)

My friend confirmed that he gave fingerprints. But we need to check with IDP whether it is part of requirement for IELTS or it is part of IDP's way of identity verification.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

In my TRF,

there is section that " REPEATING IELTS BEFORE:: ITS SAYS "NO" instead of YES

I appread IELTS many times before..

Is it create a problem by DIAC..

i know thats IDP mistake..


----------



## radhika (Dec 2, 2011)

I appreciate any help on how to handle this situation.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

which situation??


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

radhika said:


> _shel,
> 
> Thanks. I don't know how do they conclude the photos are different.
> 
> ...


Hii,
How old is his Passport?? If the passport is taken long back then you could share recent ID proof such as DL, PAN and also PCC, If the PCC photo matches with the photo in IELTS then there is very genuine case that they would consider.
Also May be you could check with IDP as to how they could help in Testifying the Authenticity of the Transcript and the Passport of the Candidate.
Regards
RK


----------



## radhika (Dec 2, 2011)

RK,

Thanks. We will talk to IDP today and update this thread. We will also ask CO to consider PCC taken with the same passport. Idea is to provide as much proof as possible to prove the genuineness.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

They are considered abot photo on TRF not passport. Only finger imprint can save your frd. This is what you consider ....


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

noobrex said:


> They are considered abot photo on TRF not passport. Only finger imprint can save your frd. This is what you consider ....


The premise that DIAC is working from is that the passport is authentic and any image different from passport is bogus. So providing images that will match IELTS photo does nothing to help the case. DIAC will just say you sent the photos of the person who sat the test and not you. The solution in the case lies only in proving to DIAC that the image in the passport is for the same person as in the IELTS and not just proving that you have images or finger prints that match IELTS records.


----------



## radhika (Dec 2, 2011)

tenten,

Valid point. We are trying to get a letter from IDP that passport is used as verification for allowing to write IELTS exams in India. Moreover, the candidate ID mentioned in the IELTS report form is actually the passport number. As an additional proof, we will send all the three IELTS report forms, all of which have the same passport number. 

Furthermore, we will request CO to compare PCC with IELTS report form. In addition to this, we will also send the old expired passport copy and request them to compare that photo with IELTS report. 

As a last option, we are going to ask CO's permission to apply for a reissue of passport and submit the new passport to CO. *But our main concern is that whether we get only one chance to prove this, or will CO answer our questions and allows us to submit further proof like new passport subsequently.*

Thanks all for your help so far. We are determined to prove my friend's innocence. Please help us.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

tenten said:


> The premise that DIAC is working from is that the passport is authentic and any image different from passport is bogus. So providing images that will match IELTS photo does nothing to help the case. DIAC will just say you sent the photos of the person who sat the test and not you. The solution in the case lies only in proving to DIAC that the image in the passport is for the same person as in the IELTS and not just proving that you have images or finger prints that match IELTS records.


How would you do it without matching the image and finger imprint my friend


----------



## ebshib (Feb 21, 2013)

noobrex said:


> How would you do it without matching the image and finger imprint my friend


If you can get the finger print copy from IDP which was taken during the test, then you can get your finger print taken from the commissioners office in your city. There is an option for verification and comparison. Once you get it done, you can send it across to DIAC.


----------



## radhika (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks noobrex & ebshib. 

Now our main concern is that whether we get only one chance to prove this, or will CO answer our questions and allows us to submit further proof like new passport subsequently.

If anyone has interacted with CO during assessment, let us know whether it is only one time opportunity or it will be multiple interactions before CO makes the final decision.


----------



## ebshib (Feb 21, 2013)

radhika said:


> Thanks noobrex & ebshib.
> 
> Now our main concern is that whether we get only one chance to prove this, or will CO answer our questions and allows us to submit further proof like new passport subsequently.
> 
> If anyone has interacted with CO during assessment, let us know whether it is only one time opportunity or it will be multiple interactions before CO makes the final decision.


See, you have to take it as a one time opportunity and send across all possible details to prove that he was the one who took the exam. the fingerprints are the best way to prove it. you can take it from IDP. Also, these days they are taking fingerprints in Passport seva kendras. basically you should do verification and comparison of both the sets and send the details to DIAC. Once they think you have a point, they might ask for more details. But in the first instance, if you send across some proof which may not prove your point and if they go ahead and reject the visa, then it will become really tough.

seniors please comment.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

radhika said:


> tenten,
> 
> Valid point. We are trying to get a letter from IDP that passport is used as verification for allowing to write IELTS exams in India. Moreover, the candidate ID mentioned in the IELTS report form is actually the passport number. As an additional proof, we will send all the three IELTS report forms, all of which have the same passport number.
> 
> ...


You have one chance to address the COs concerns. It will then be upto the CO whether there is need for further interaction or not. Be sure to focus on the COs concerns. I have come across incidents where applicants'visas are rejected after invitation to comment, primarily because they gave a lot of evidence but very little of it addressed directly at the COs concerns in the letter.

Good luck


----------



## radhika (Dec 2, 2011)

This is what we are going to send to CO as a reply. The wordings will be changed to look more formal and polite in the actual letter. The idea of sharing the thoughts here is to get your views, which are always valuable. Share your opinions and ideas.



I have actually sent a genuine IETLS report, which is attended by me. The photo in the passport was taken in a private photo studio, which is the norm till 2012 and that could be the reason for mismatch. Honestly, I could not find any problem in that photo with the naked eye and I have used it so far in many places. Nowadays Indian government itself captures the photo while applying for passport. Since I have changed my residence very recently, I have decided to surrender this passport and have taken a new passport with the new residence address. I would request you to use this passport to verify the authenticity of my IELTS reports, as the photo in this passport is taken by Indian government. I have also attached Form 929 for change of address and passport details. 
I would like to bring another proof. I have attended IETLS exams three times, since I needed band score of 7 in each module of IELTS to qualify for applying Independent General Skilled Migration visa. I did not achieve it so far. When NSW started to sponsor candidates with band score of 6 in each module of IELTS, I have applied for NSW state sponsorship and got it successfully. Hence I applied for State Sponsored visa. In India, Passport is used as the identification proof to attend the IELTS exams. ( We will give website URLs from British Council and IDP as proof for this point.) Moreover, the candidate ID mentioned in the IELTS reports is actually the passport number. I have attached all the three IELTS reports. Please consider candidate ID as proof that I have only attended the IELTS. 
 Lastly, I would like to request you to consider the PCC which I have uploaded earlier. This PCC has a photo taken by Indian government. I have also attached my old expired passport, which also has my photo, but it was taken in a photo studio around 2001. Please compare these photos with IELTS reports. I hope these photos will match with IELTS reports.

I have given all the facts and documents to prove that I am innocent and all the documents are genuine. I am ready to meet the Australian authorities in High Commission, Delhi and show them all the documents in original, if required.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Dont think that would work. Did you even try getting the finger imprints. I cant see anywhere in your reply. Thats what they would need I am sure.


----------



## radhika (Dec 2, 2011)

noobrex,

IDP India said they didn't come across this kind of case. They said they can not do anything. They asked us to contact IDP Global. We don't think IDP global can help us. So we leave that option.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Try that as well and positive or negative share with CO this would show them that you tried your best.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Checked with idp while I am here for my ielts exam. They said they can check that for you. You need to contact idp global. CO wont buy anything unless its clarrified from idp.


----------



## radhika (Dec 2, 2011)

noobrex,

Thanks a lot for your kind help. 

We are contacting IDP global.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

You need solid proof. Your words will not be counted, I believe with Government Authorities anywhere in the world, you have to write less and show more. 

Dont leave any chance of proving you sat for the test and contact IDP Global immediately. 

Raj


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

So whats the update ?


----------



## radhika (Dec 2, 2011)

noobrex said:


> So whats the update ?


noobrex, 

Thanks for asking. We sent all the proof we have. We are waiting for CO's reply. I will update this page once CO replies back.


----------



## radhika (Dec 2, 2011)

noobrex, tenten, and all,

I am happy to share that my friend got the visa granted. Thanks a lot for your suggestions. It really helped us to prove the genuineness.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

radhika said:


> noobrex, tenten, and all,
> 
> I am happy to share that my friend got the visa granted. Thanks a lot for your suggestions. It really helped us to prove the genuineness.


Wow Wow we pay 3000 Dollars to get a service that matches human face using Softwares ???? Since when Software became better observer of human faces than human eye ???

And ohh wow again.. they match IELTS Pic with Passport Pic ???? does the software takes into consideration that before an IELTS exam, the candidate is already under tight pressure. his facial expressions may not be similar at all with the pic taken at passport office where he just sits without any thought, not to mention the crappy IELTS papers on which they prints out the result these days and 10s of government verification prints on the passport photo itself... 

Why we take passport in the exam hall then ??? 

Anyway good that your friend managed cut through their crap service. If thats what they doing, they should simply ask to upload a fingerprint report taken at their high-commissions while eVisa submission.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

radhika said:


> noobrex, tenten, and all,
> 
> I am happy to share that my friend got the visa granted. Thanks a lot for your suggestions. It really helped us to prove the genuineness.


Congrats you and your friend! Salute for the fight !

:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

radhika said:


> noobrex, tenten, and all,
> 
> I am happy to share that my friend got the visa granted. Thanks a lot for your suggestions. It really helped us to prove the genuineness.


There is justice after all. Congratulations to your friend. What a relief it must be.


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

radhika said:


> noobrex, tenten, and all,
> 
> I am happy to share that my friend got the visa granted. Thanks a lot for your suggestions. It really helped us to prove the genuineness.


Can you please tell us exactly how it worked? Did IDP send fingerprints? I'm really glad that I came across this thread and I've got a few questions myself. When applying for IELTS through IDP, I got an email stating that they would need a photo not more than 6 months old and with a white background. Though my physical facial appearance hasn't changed much since 2004; when I got my passport done, I still went ahead of getting new photos clicked for the application process mainly because the background of the photo was not white of the passport sized photos which I use everywhere.

My main queries here are :
1. Will they take a computer based photo again at the test center before beginning the test?
2. Will they take a fingerprint scan at the test center?


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Wow Wow we pay 3000 Dollars to get a service that matches human face using Softwares ???? Since when Software became better observer of human faces than human eye ???
> 
> And ohh wow again.. they match IELTS Pic with Passport Pic ???? does the software takes into consideration that before an IELTS exam, the candidate is already under tight pressure. his facial expressions may not be similar at all with the pic taken at passport office where he just sits without any thought, not to mention the crappy IELTS papers on which they prints out the result these days and 10s of government verification prints on the passport photo itself...
> 
> ...


 Of course computer software is better than the human eye. It can tell it is the same even when a long time has passed or hair, weight has changed because it is based on bone structure and measurements not that you have the same hair style.


Congratulations on getting the visa  how where they convinced?


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

_shel said:


> Of course computer software is better than the human eye. It can tell it is the same even when a long time has passed or hair, weight has changed because it is based on bone structure and measurements not that you have the same hair style.
> 
> Congratulations on getting the visa  how where they convinced?


hello Shel, I would say software is better utilized under certain specific circumstances. if their software is so on top, how his friend declared fraud? Dependence on programs are OK, but to declare anyone fraud should come after applying appropriate human judgement. There is an element in humans which can never be replaced by howsoever tuned algorithm u write. Anyway.... on a lighter note, now let me open my IELTS File, see my PIC, who knows......


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

radhika said:


> noobrex, tenten, and all,
> 
> I am happy to share that my friend got the visa granted. Thanks a lot for your suggestions. It really helped us to prove the genuineness.


Nice,

Can you please post the exact procedures you followed for future reference for those who may suffer the same?

Raj


----------



## mello555 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi all

After reading this, I'm also now bit scared as I have grown a mustache after I got my passport done and I appeared for ielts, pcc, and medicals with a mustache. Also I had worn my spectacles for my passport photograph and ielts, pcc and medical tests took my photograph without spectacles. My passport was taken around 2 years before.

Will this be a problem for me..


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2013)

That shouldn't be an issue. The computer software doesn't look at spectacles or moustash but bone structure and measurements of the face so will still be able to see it was you.


----------



## radhika (Dec 2, 2011)

radhika said:


> This is what we are going to send to CO as a reply. The wordings will be changed to look more formal and polite in the actual letter. The idea of sharing the thoughts here is to get your views, which are always valuable. Share your opinions and ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We sent the above reply (except it is more formal than this, but the content is almost same).
IDP agreed that the finger print is stored as BLOB file in their database. If we need, they are agreed to give it. But we are not very sure on how CO will verify my friend's finger imprints with the one provided by IDP. So we didn't get the finger prints. 

There is no further communication from CO, except sending the grant letter. So we don't what they have done internally.


----------



## radhika (Dec 2, 2011)

As _shel said, they compare only bone structure. Don't panic. This is a rarest of rare case. If you have only provided genuine docs, then you will get justice.


----------



## radhika (Dec 2, 2011)

sunnyboi said:


> Can you please tell us exactly how it worked? Did IDP send fingerprints? I'm really glad that I came across this thread and I've got a few questions myself. When applying for IELTS through IDP, I got an email stating that they would need a photo not more than 6 months old and with a white background. Though my physical facial appearance hasn't changed much since 2004; when I got my passport done, I still went ahead of getting new photos clicked for the application process mainly because the background of the photo was not white of the passport sized photos which I use everywhere.
> 
> My main queries here are :
> 1. Will they take a computer based photo again at the test center before beginning the test?
> 2. Will they take a fingerprint scan at the test center?


Yes, they will take photo and scan your fingerprints before beginning the test.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2013)

radhika said:


> We sent the above reply (except it is more formal than this, but the content is almost same).
> IDP agreed that the finger print is stored as BLOB file in their database. If we need, they are agreed to give it. But we are not very sure on how CO will verify my friend's finger imprints with the one provided by IDP. So we didn't get the finger prints.
> 
> There is no further communication from CO, except sending the grant letter. So we don't what they have done internally.


  congratulations. This is rare, I've not seen it before and what they did we will never know but they saw it was an error and you got your visa. 
It may have been a 'test' as those who had faked would have made a hasty retreat and not come back with the response you did so the simple CO error was corrected internally by them or their manager


----------



## Vikas2013 (Feb 13, 2013)

They send same letter to me 14august.they saying ielts is bogus


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Vikas2013 said:


> They send same letter to me 14august.they saying ielts is bogus


Yeah why not, cause their legendary Image Matching Software is at work again. As u r an onshore applicant, call the case officer Right now and ask what he wants,,,, plus if u've provided fingerprints during exam (majority of us did), u should not worry.


----------



## Vikas2013 (Feb 13, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Yeah why not, cause their legendary Image Matching Software is at work again. As u r an onshore applicant, call the case officer Right now and ask what he wants,,,, plus if u've provided fingerprints during exam (majority of us did), u should not worry.


When i did it in 2011.there was finger print.thats the issue.dont know what to say


----------



## radhika (Dec 2, 2011)

Vikas2013 said:


> When i did it in 2011.there was finger print.thats the issue.dont know what to say


sent you a PM. send your CO's response to my email id. If it is a similar case, I can help you.


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

I am scared now, my IELTS had a black and white photo on in. My face was swollen like a basket ball (hang over from the previous night). I have a new passport in which the image is stretched out. My US visa has my photo in a Dutch beard. My old passport has me in a French beard. out:
James Hetfield, look what you did to my profile man :rockon: !


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

happybuddha said:


> I am scared now, my IELTS had a black and white photo on in. My face was swollen like a basket ball (hang over from the previous night). I have a new passport in which the image is stretched out. My US visa has my photo in a Dutch beard. My old passport has me in a French beard. out:
> James Hetfield, look what you did to my profile man :rockon: !


Yeah My passport photo came out alright (even though it had all kinds of government seal on various sides of it).. BUT my IELTS picture came out like I am totally mad at them for some reason and the whole picture looks blurry and dark, with one eye looking totally different than the other ... very different from the passport one ..

But I've checked the demo video on IELTS Checking website, where the authorities authenticate the report ... there you'll c the actual color picture that they've taken and stored in their database without all kinds of distractions we see in the black and white TRF ... I guess DIAC will use that Color image which seems mostly OK ...

And even if everything fails, we still got Fingerprints ...


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

I appeared in the exam in BC and provided them an old photo as they asked. during biometric collection they took my photo by their camera but used the old photo in TRF.

my passport photo and trf photo does not look very different but there is indeed a big time gap in between the photo taken dates.


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

Yeah, Thank God for finger prints. Going by the speed of the 189 queue I hope I still got my fingers on when I get a CO assigned


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hello Guys,

I am really worried on seeing this thread now.

I had my passport in 2005 when I was doing my undergraduation. That time, I had mustache. Now, my face is without mustache, clean shaved always. Whenever people check my passport, some people find dramatic changes in my facial enhancements but the eye test clearly indicates I am the original person. 

My recent IELTS has picture without mustache and there is gap of 8 years since I got passport and hence big changes. My PCC and IELTS has little hairstyle different. Also, my PCC has photo with "tilak" as per hindu culture on my forehead and I am in french beard whereas IELTS photo do not have. Both IELTS photo and PCC photo was physically taken in the respective exam center and in government office at the time of issue.

Also, my passport photo is in suits. My IELTS photo is in casual shirt ad my PCC photo is in casual t-shirt with "tilak in my forehead and combed differently and also have french beard". Will this be an issue ? Do I need to do anything ? However, as Radhika said above, I have other attempt IELTS reports from BC and IDP. But I am going to upload only my recent IELTS Band 7.5 score. Please guide.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

during exam BC took my photo and biometric data but in the TRF i see the photo that is supplied by me (taken in studio) and not the one captured during the exam.

does any one has this issue??


----------



## Guirguis (Sep 15, 2013)

ahmed84 said:


> IELTS exam centers take finger prints as well so why don't they match your friend's finger prins to the one recorded by the exam center?


Yes, they do take finger prints


----------



## techie_blr (Oct 5, 2013)

I am shocked reading this thread... we need to be careful in giving our photos. Is CO finally agreed ?


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

techie_blr said:


> I am shocked reading this thread... we need to be careful in giving our photos. Is CO finally agreed ?


They'll have access to the original color photograph that exam center takes on exam day, not the less-than-satisfactory quality image that shows up on the TRF.


----------



## charles913 (Jul 12, 2013)

you should ask assistance from the British Council or the IDP - depending on the test center you have chosen for your exam.


----------



## bravokal (Jul 7, 2013)

IDP takes a biometric proof(fingerprint) at the test center before the exam..so, i don't see why all this fuss is being made??..facial features can change over time..This sounds really stupid that they feel that pics don't match(unless they are not genuine)..


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

saqibaliali said:


> who else was in today's test?


 Saqibaliali although you are spamming the forum by waking up long dead IELTS threads , this one is by far the bizarre case I have read so far.


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

saqibaliali said:


> The best thread has been deleted.I do not know why I had my test today and I am curious to stirr this discussion. I will not reply to your comments further, as I have policy to avoid negative people


Cheers pal! Nothing negative intended. Apologies if you felt this way, never my plan to cause it. Understand your anxiety with tests, here's wishing you all the best.!


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Cresform said:


> I appeared in ielts exam on 30th may 2015 in KSA . Since BC accepts both iqama and passport as a form of Id for expats, so at the time I used my iqama as identification document. Because of which the candidate Id on my ielts trf is my iqama number. I am an expatriate and am originally from Pakistan. Recently I have submitted my ielts TRF in Australian immigration office.
> 
> I believe that sooner or later my case officer will raise an objection on my candidate id as he won't be able to relate my iqama with my passport. Please help me in this regard. Is it possible to match iqama with passport number or change my candidate id from iqama to passport. Is there a way around this. What is the procedure for this.
> 
> ...



I did my IELTS with my Emirates Resident ID card, and I got my visa. Chill !


----------



## Cresform (Apr 23, 2015)

*Mr*



TheExpatriate said:


> I did my IELTS with my Emirates Resident ID card, and I got my visa. Chill !


Are you an expat in australia.?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Cresform said:


> Are you an expat in australia.?


I am an Expat in the UAE, I used my UAE Residence ID card to take IELTS, and I used that IELTS report to apply for my Australian PR visa, and I got it successfully, so no worries re using Iqama instead of Passport.


----------

